# Pale Ale. Whats The Best Yeast Fellas?



## Byran

Im gonna brew a whole bunch of pale ales, with similar grain builds, but with different aroma additions, citra, crystal, galaxy, and a few others over the next few months and was wondering , well,

What does everybody think is the best liquid yeast for a nice crisp,hoppy pale ale?

Ive already got two different ones cubed just need to decide on a prime yeast to try.

Prob IBU between 16 and 30.

Of course I am looking for opinions and suggestions.

I have used Landlord, US05, Burton ale and Californian ale. But Im thinking you peeps with more experience would have some good feedback.

Eh?


----------



## jbowers

us 05 or 1272


----------



## Phoney

1272 or 1056 for american pale ales, 1469, 1962 or 1275 for english pale ales.


----------



## Cocko

US05


----------



## bullsneck

I've used 1187 Ringwood Ale in an AIPA with very good results. Used it for a Bitter and pushed esters during ferment, then used the slurry on the AIPA, fermented it cool and the yeast profile really suited the plethora of C-hops in it. 

It was good to have two very different beers on tap at once using the one yeast.

Edit - forgot the A in AIPA


----------



## Bizier

I just ran out of US05, but to be honest, I am happy to see the back of it for now. I am thinking of switching to 1272, which I haven't used in a while, purely because I am seriously sick of yeast that requires such effort to get out of suspension. Of course, this is why it makes a good clean beer, but it is pissing me off. I figure if you treat a flocculant yeast well in terms of nutrients, pitch rate, O2 and ferm temp, you should be able to get a very crisp clean beer that is bright as soon as you drop the temp. And if you want to match the attenuation of the 1056/US05, then just mash lower.

So, my vote is 1272 treated well.


----------



## kalbarluke

What about Nottingham?


----------



## DJR

Mark's home brew has pacman yeast too. 1272, pacman, white labs wlp090, all something a little different for US style ales. Kolsch/Alt yeast does a good APA too but it is even worse at flocculating than us05 usually.


----------



## mckenry

I used to be a '1272 only' type of brewer for APA, but when my supplier was out, I tried 1332. Just brilliant. I'll be with this one for a while yet.


----------



## Batz

kalbarluke said:


> What about Nottingham?




Not really the yeast for a Pale Ale.


----------



## manticle

1272 for US, 1028 or 1469 for UK.


----------



## .DJ.

my vote is for 1332...


----------



## Smokomark

Using both 1272 and 1332


----------



## Byran

Thanks everyone I see a lot of 1272 so I will get hold of some and give it a crack on both a crystal and a citra ale.
Id prob do some english after these two. 

I think clean flavours will be nice after the last two english browns I did, they were pretty spicey with the Burton ale strain.


----------



## b0neski

1056 American ale and 1469 Yorkshire have both been very good yeasts for me. 1056 has been known to attenuate a lot more than I expected resulting higher alcohol content, but hey who's complaining?


----------



## sponge

I have a vial of wlp008 which I am pretty keen to give a go.

I'm just running through a few APA's with a 1272 slurry at the moment, but will be giving the 008 a try in the next month or so I think.

Sounded decent from the reviews I had read on it.


----------



## QldKev

My favourite yeasts for Pale Ales

For an American wlp090, or if you want more tart then 1272

For an English 1469 

For an Aussie (CPA) use the original Coopers yeast


----------



## Byran

QldKev said:


> My favourite yeasts for Pale Ales
> 
> For an American wlp090, or if you want more tart then 1272
> 
> For an English 1469
> 
> For an Aussie (CPA) use the original Coopers yeast


I done a few with the bottle yeast from coopers green. It gives a nice fruity ester.
I havent tried to add aroma hops to beers Ive made with it though. Does it work?


----------



## QldKev

Byran said:


> I done a few with the bottle yeast from coopers green. It gives a nice fruity ester.
> I havent tried to add aroma hops to beers Ive made with it though. Does it work?



I've never tried late hops with it either, the CPA recipe doesn't call for any late hops additions. I've made the no sugar version many times. It's a great drop and cheap as to make.

QldKev


----------



## Nick JD

Byran said:


> I done a few with the bottle yeast from coopers green. It gives a nice fruity ester.
> I havent tried to add aroma hops to beers Ive made with it though. Does it work?



Funny you ask this. I've just this minute racked a batch to secondary to get some of the yeast for another batch. 

This was the recipe, it's awesome so far - the esters highlight the hops brilliantly. Ferment at least at 20C.

Amarillo & Cascade AAA (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 15.2 (EBC): 29.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average)

86.63% Pale Ale Malt
9.9% Caramunich III
2.48% Melanoidin
0.99% Roasted Barley

2.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Cascade (5.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

And just added a cup of that yeast to this (kind of a simple AusPA to tastes just the esters, and not PoR):

*Cascade CPA*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 17.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.700
Total Hops (g): 25.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.700 kg Pilsner (100%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Byran

Nick JD said:


> Funny you ask this. I've just this minute racked a batch to secondary to get some of the yeast for another batch.
> 
> This was the recipe, it's awesome so far - the esters highlight the hops brilliantly. Ferment at least at 20C.
> 
> Amarillo & Cascade AAA (American Amber Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
> Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
> Colour (SRM): 15.2 (EBC): 29.9
> Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average)
> 
> 86.63% Pale Ale Malt
> 9.9% Caramunich III
> 2.48% Melanoidin
> 0.99% Roasted Barley
> 
> 2.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 1.8 g/L Cascade (5.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> 
> Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with BrewMate
> 
> And just added a cup of that yeast to this (kind of a simple AusPA to tastes just the esters, and not PoR):
> 
> *Cascade CPA*
> Australian Pale Ale
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> Batch Size (L): 17.0
> Total Grain (kg): 3.700
> Total Hops (g): 25.00
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (P): 12.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (P): 3.3
> Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
> Colour (SRM): 3.2 (EBC): 6.3
> Bitterness (IBU): 37.2 (Average)
> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
> Boil Time (Minutes): 60
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 3.700 kg Pilsner (100%)
> 
> *Hop Bill*
> ----------------
> 25.0 g Cascade Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
> 
> *Misc Bill*
> ----------------
> 
> Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes.
> Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


I like the look of that American Amber it would be caramelly for sure!

I think its nice to make plain flavour beers for easy drinking but every time I make one I get all excited and do fancy late hop additions and dry hopping I cant help myself.
I think I have gotten a little too used to the wildly ranged flavour you can produce and am quite upset when I go to a pub that doesn't have specialty beers now...........
But of course if there is only easy drinkers on tap I cant very well go thirsty now can I?
An all malt with cascade would be pretty smooth too though, not boring.


----------



## Byran

Right,

Ordered a smackpack of 1272 and 1469 with a pack of yeast nutrient.

Im gonna pitch the first PA into the 1272 and then drop the next one on the yeast slurry.

Let the games begin................ :icon_chickcheers:


----------

